# Has anyone ever been unable to bring their slides back in?



## Buckshot (Nov 26, 2011)

The motor is making the noise it's supposed too.     The battery is charged as the requirement.     We tried to bring the slides in and the levelers back up and nothing happens.    

The instructions are gone as to how to manually bring the slides etc back in so we don't know how to bring them  back in.   Any suggestions will be appreciated,   

Diana, Buckshot's other half


----------



## big bilko (Nov 26, 2011)

Most slides have a manual operation so slide can be cranked back in by hand.My slide sometimes is sticky and I find if I push it lightly while motor is going it will work O K Dont push too hard,Just at the speed the motor wants to take it.  Spend some time looking for the manual crank and handle,they should be there somewhere. :Regards BIG BILKO:indecisiveness:


----------



## Pancanbob (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi, Buckshot
Welcome to the forum 
I don't know anything about slides, but other here do:triumphant:
I do know they will need more information.:stupid:
What make, model, year and anything more you can think of

Take care


----------



## JimE (Nov 27, 2011)

My big slide has the crank handle but my little one does not. I have had to gently push it whilst another worked the switches.  Ended up having some adjustment when we got back home but as I recall they were minor in scope and price.


----------



## rjf7g (Nov 27, 2011)

I am with Pancanbob...welcome to the forum.  You might want to include the year, make, and model of your camper in your signature.  The more related information (not just narrative) you provide, the better answers you will get!


----------



## Wyotraveler (Dec 21, 2011)

On my previous 5th wheel slide out one side was going out further than the other by a small amount, then wouldn't go in properly. Pushing slightly helped. Hopefully pushing on the side that was out further. The manufacturer finally came through with a fix for all the units, a small rubber bumper to make sure both sides went out the same distance.


----------



## akjimny (Dec 21, 2011)

Glad to hear you got it fixed under warranty.  Hopefully it'll stay fixed.


----------

